
NeurIPS Accepted Papers 2019 - stochastician
https://neurips.cc/Conferences/2019/AcceptedPapersInitial
======
lasagnaphil
There are so many accepted papers, but no categorization whatsoever... It
would be great if the papers are grouped by specific categories (like what Ke-
Sen Huang does for SIGGRAPH, for example:
[http://kesen.realtimerendering.com/sig2019.html](http://kesen.realtimerendering.com/sig2019.html))

------
chrisa
Wow! That page just keeps going and going - and each one represents some
(potentially) important discovery...

------
suyash
this is great, is there similar webpage where one could search all AI papers
from the past?

